
Google showing a (strange) “Find results on [competitor]” box in top spot (EU) - rapht
Hi all,<p>When setting France as a location, Google now shows a box taking you straight to its competitors for your query, above ads and above Google My Business answers.
Here is an example for a hotel search in Dubai: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;P2jF58n<p>This appears to be f*cking up a lot of SEO&#x2F;SEA strategies that focused on not relying on other actors than Google, e.g. in France, the &quot;Yellow Pages&quot; website now has a free top spot for lots of queries, whereas most people ceased investing in it long ago, not least because it was not relevant against Google My Business&#x2F;Google Maps.<p>I wonder how much of it comes from the application of EU rulings.<p>What do you think?
======
Kkasper
All of those websites are linked with google or partnered with them... they
arent competitors. Only real competitors to google are Bing and Yahoo.

